# crow blind



## Crowman (May 12, 2004)

Any one interested in drawing a crow blind in Tennessee from June 1st-Feb28?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You have to draw for blinds???


----------



## Crowman (May 12, 2004)

Yeah there is an area that has about 10 blinds so they draw for them. They are good.


----------

